# snow on the mountain tops?



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Trying for a summit of mt massive on the first weekend of October... I hope there is no more than a dusting.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

CBRFC Conditions Map

Observed Weather

Longs Peak - Rocky Mountain National Park (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Can't confirm front range snow totals, but Silverton certainly got hammered.

Image says it all...



K2andcannoli, you should still be able to summit Massive with minimal problems. It got good snow, but not in the range of feet, and it's trying to melt off.


----------

